# Official kill thread



## turk2di (Mar 22, 2008)

If you guy's want to use it. Makes it easier to scroll thru & see who has bagged!


----------



## aaronward9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thought this might help.  Just copy and paste the info. below and fill in your details!  Good luck to all.

County Killed:

Time Killed:

Type of Weapon/Load Used:

Weight:

Beard Length:

Spur Length:

Story of how it all went down:


----------



## fountain (Mar 22, 2008)

County Killed:-Wheeler

Time Killed: 7:30

Type of Weapon/Load Used: mossbeg 835 w/ 3.5" nitro 7.5's

Weight: 18 lbs

Beard Length: 10"
Spur Length: 1"

Story of how it all went down:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i roosted this bird yesterday afternoon at 7:45. he answered me twice. we went in this morning to set up on him in an old drag road. as we were walking in where i was standing yesterday when i roosted him, he gobbled less than 50 yards from us. he tree hopped a couple hundred yards during the night to where i was standing when i roosted him.

i knew we did not have a chance, being that close. i never called or anything. my wife was in a bad position and so was i. he gobbled his head off. when he flew down, we saw him land in front of us to our right. all we could do was watch as he gobbled and strutted by us going to the main road to our right.

when he was out of sight we jumped up and made a circle to get in front of him. he was in a field that my dad just planted corn in gobbling and headed the same way we were. we cut through some 13 year old pines to try and get in from of him, but he was going about the same speed as we were--heading to us. i could see the edge of the field and told my wife that we would try to get to the edge and set up. as i told her this he gobbled on top of us! we immediately dropped everything and got ready. i yelped real softly and raked in the straw as he came running im the pines with us. he was to our left moving fast to find his hen--going too fast to even stop where my wife could get a shot. he went past us and got 1 row behind us i made my mind up that i was going to try and raise my gun. he was so caught up in strutting and gobbling that he saw me, putted and continued to strut. i shot--but a pine branch was blocking my view of the bead. he fell over but jumped up and i try another shot but missed. he did not go far and stopped and i sent another load of 3.5" nitro 7.5's to him and he never moved again. yes--it was a crazy move, but i felt confident i could do it being that he was close. my first shot took out a big hunk of pine tree on the way to him.

i sure wish my wife could have go him, but we will try again. we have plenty of time. we were back at the truck at 7:59 with my first bird of the year and my first big gobbler on opening day! i did learn something--I will never cackle to roost one again. i will try an owl hoot at dark.

pics to follow after i eat breakfast.


----------



## MrsLive2Bowhunt (Mar 22, 2008)

*Success in Dade County*






My husband & I didn't have high hopes this morning since we hadn't heard any gobbling in the last two weeks, but we headed out anyway.  He owl hooted and we heard a gobble close.  We headed to an opening where we've had success before, set up and called twice.  The turkey came right in and he shot him at 15 yards at 7:45.

This is much better than last year when we were shut out for the first time in Georgia in 15 years.  We both took turkeys in Kansas, but it just wasn't the same as here at home.   Great start to the year!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 22, 2008)

County Killed: Monroe

Time Killed: 7:30 AM

Type of Weapon/Load Used: H&R 12 gauge 3" Federal #5 Flite Control

Weight: 14lbs

Beard Length: 4 inches

Spur Length: 1/2 in

Story of how it all went down: Arrived at the secret Turkey Farm and set up before the sun started rising. Had 10 different Gobblers fired up and with hens. This jake peeled away from the flock and strutted to 20 yards. Salena slammed that noggin in the dirt. Got the whole thing on video. Our 11 year old Daughter Conner was the videographer this morning due to a broke collar bone. Salena will never be the same again.....
Congrats Baby!!!! You did great for your first ever turkey hunt......... Tim


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are the birds my 6yr old son got this morning.

County Killed: Liberty

Time Killed: 7:40 AM(both)

Type of Weapon/Load Used:870 youth 20ga 3" Winchester #5 
_______________________
Bird #1 (L)

Weight: 18lbs 7oz

Beard Length: 10 1/4 inches

Spur Length: 1"...1 1/16"
______________
Bird #2(r)

Weight: 14lb 5oz

Beard Length: 10 3/16",4 1/4",and 3 1/2" 

Spur Length: Both 1"


----------



## oneshot7mag (Mar 22, 2008)

*Heard Cty*

County Killed:Heard

Time Killed:8:00am

Type of Weapon/Load Used:870 youth model/winchester supreme 3in number 4's

Weight:ua

Beard Length:9 1/2

Spur Length:1inch

Story of how it all went down:


----------



## Buckerama (Mar 22, 2008)

County Killed: Twiggs

Time Killed: 9:55 a.m.

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Mossberg 835. Rem nitros 3/12 #5s

Weight: 20

Beard Length: 10 in

Spur Length: 7/8

Started off getting up late. On my way to my listening spot I hard probably 10 differnt birds. Set up on this group I heard and worked them and finally figured out that there was a hen on the other side. I moved to other side, tried some soft calling and they were hammering it but not moving. I stuck with them for 2 hours. call, wham, call wham. thats how it whent. I finally got a little agressive and a big boy steps out and I miss . The other 3 that was with him runs straight to me and stops at 30 yards. bAM one falls. and that was all she wrote.


----------



## abolt2506 (Mar 22, 2008)

County Killed: Warren

Time Killed: 8:45

Type of Weapon/Load Used:benilli  and 835 Tachtical Turkey

Weight:18.5  and 19.5

Beard Length:9 1/8 and 9 1/4

Spur Length:both birds 1" 1/4

Story of how it all went down: Got by us at 12 yards behind us. Went to food plot ,"Waddell"crawled to road and put out SHE-MOBILE. Talked a little love,came on a string. Me and my customer doubled .


----------



## deedly (Mar 22, 2008)

County Killed: Jones

Time Killed: 5:10 pm

Type of Weapon/Load Used: 12 g Browning Gold Hunter, Winchester Supreme # 5's

Weight: 20 lbs

Beard Length: 9 inches

Spur Length: 7/8 inches

Story of how it all went down: Afternoon hunt using a slate call that I made myself. This was the first call I have ever made and the first time I used it. It plays good purs and clucks and enticed this 2 yr old tom to gobble once and then come in silent.   Worked him about twenty minutes.


----------



## turk2di (Mar 23, 2008)

You guy's are awesome!Congrats to all!


----------



## Reminex (Mar 23, 2008)

County Killed: jones

Time Killed: 9:40

Type of Weapon/Load Used: 3" winchester supreme

Weight: 20#

Beard Length: 9.5

Spur Length: 1"

Story of how it all went down:
We had plenty of action yesterday morning, Got cut off by another hunter who shot at about 8:30.  On our second setup at a new spot we didnt have to wait five minutes and here he came.  Here is a pic with my buddy Chip and his first bird of the year!  birds gobbled good yesterday afternoon also but had lock jaw this morning.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 24, 2008)

bump the kill thread (maybe a sticky????)


----------



## turkey1958 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Walton County*

Killed  Walton County
                                                                                                         Time: 7:50                                                                                                         Shotgun Mossenberg 835
                                                                                                        Beard Lengtht  10 Inches
                                                                                                         Spur Length      7/8


----------



## turky93 (Mar 24, 2008)

county:newton
time: 6:20 pm
weapon/load mossberg 835 tactical turkey, nitro  3.5" 2 oz. #5's
weight:18.5
beard: 9  5/8
spurs: 1" 
how it went down

opening day came close,but no luck. i called up 2 longbeards for my dad but it didnt quite work out,and he missed. on sunday afternoon i set up in a creek bottom with b mobile about 10 yards away from me. about 2 hours later,at 6:20 pm  this bird came running into my fighting purrs and the sight of ol' Mr.mobile.  made a 13 yard shot and down he went.


----------



## LUCKYDOG (Mar 24, 2008)

*Opening Am*

County: Stewart
Time: 10:05
Weapon: Old Ithaca Single Shot 12 Ga
10 1/2" Beard
1 1/4" Spurs


----------



## wack em (Mar 24, 2008)

Stephens County

Hoyt Vectrix XL 
Rocket Sledgehammer broadhead

Beard 9 1/4 

Spurs 1 3/8


----------



## lock on (Mar 25, 2008)

*Team 21*

County Killed:GORDON

Time Killed:9:30AM

Type of Weapon/Load Used:REMINGTON 870 /WINCHESTER EXTENDED RANGE

Weight:20 LBS

Beard Length:9  3/4 INCHES

Spur Length:1 INCH

Story of how it all went down:


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

County Killed: Sumter

Time Killed: Mon., 3/24/08, 7:10 PM

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Rem 11-87; Win Supreme 3"

Weight: Unknown

Beard Length: 9.75"

Spur Length: 1.25"

Story of how it all went down:

Me and a buddy (Pinetree) decided to go to his farm late yesterday even with the strong winds. Got set up about 5:20 on a small plot in the swamp. I knew a bird was roosting in this area so I just called sporadically and waited. About 7:00 I saw a red head coming in from my right followed by a white headed strutter. They were coming straight toward me and I couldn't move. There was a hen behind me that they were watching. Big bird was strutting, other bird just walking. Smaller bird turned and walked 7 yards behind me. Strutter walked edge of plot 5 yards in front of me. When he was about 15 yards to my left, I raised my gun and shot. Not sure if hen came to my calls or justed wandered by, but the two gobblers were all about following her.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

County Killed: Schley

Time Killed: Sat., 3/22/08, 2:50 PM

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Rem 11-87; Win Supreme 3"

Weight: Unknown

Beard Length: 9.75"

Spur Length: .75"

Story of how it all went down:

Hunted Sat. morning and worked a bird but he was henned up. After lunch and a short nap, I set back up at 2:30 PM on the edge of some thinned pines and hardwoods. Called about 10 minutes apart and saw a gobbler moving towards me through the pines. After turning to my right a little bit, I was ready for his approach. I got him in my scope and followed him until he was about 30 yards off. The shot dropped him and I heard another bird fly off. Because I was looking through my scope, I hadn't noticed another bird approaching and don't even know if it was another gobbler or a hen. Anyway, GA bird #1 down.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Mar 25, 2008)

County Killed: Jeff Davis

Time Killed: 7:20 a.m.

Type of Weapon/Load Used: 11-87 3 1/2 hevi-shot

Weight: 20 lbs

Beard Length: 10 in

Spur Length: 1 1/8 in

Story of how it all went down: Called him in yesterday but could not get him close enough to feel go about the shot. I went back and got set up this morning and after he flew down I made a couple of yelps and he came in struttin. When he got aout 25 yards away I let him have it.. This was my first bird and I'm hooked now..


----------



## Rem 742 (Mar 26, 2008)

County Killed: Hart

Time Killed:10:30 am Sunday March 23

Type of Weapon/Load Used: # 4 shot Remington Auto

Weight:18

Beard Length: 6"

Spur Length: 1 inch

Story of how it all went down: Hunted hard on opening day...got a glimpse of a turkey around noon...found lots of scratching...went back to same locale on Sunday 23rd. 10:30 Ready to head in when out popped the big blue head. He never made a sound. Wow!!!!
__________________


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Mar 26, 2008)

Dang Now I know why I can't kill a bird I don't have a newspaper call!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 26, 2008)

County Killed:  Walton

Time Killed: 9:10 am

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Benelli SBE/ Rhino Choke with Nitro 4x5x7 3.5"

Weight: 20.8 lbs

Beard Length: 12"

Spur Length: 1"/1"


Darrell


----------



## Slasher (Mar 26, 2008)

*First Gobbler*

Finally done it!!! 
about 10.50 

Rem 870 3in 
5 y.o. #5 hevi shot rem loads

10" beard

1 1/4 in spurs

weight unknown


----------



## hizzoner51 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Swamp bird*

County Killed: Washington, Monday 03/24/08

Time Killed: 10:10am

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Beretta Xtrema, 3.5 #5 Hevishot

Weight: unknown

Beard Length: 10 1/8

Spur Length: 1" and 1"1/8

Story of how it all went down: I heard a few gobbles early in the morning, but never saw anything. Headed toward the swamp. Caught him strutting in a food plot @ about 100 yards. Snuck down to him and waited until he started my way. Purred once and he strayed away from the hen he was following. 35 steps to where he laid down.

Thanks to Nitro for the cape mount this ol boy will make!!


----------



## schleylures (Mar 26, 2008)

no picture but my son and his friend killed a 18 pound bird 1 inch spur and a 3/4 inch spur a 10 inch beard. John martin his first bid ever a 11 inch beard 17 pounds and one spur of 1 1/4 and not another why is this


----------



## turky93 (Mar 27, 2008)

county:newton
time: 5:30 pm
weapon: moss 835 TT with 3 1/2 extended range  2 oz of #5's
wieght:18lbs 7oz
beard: 9 1/2
spurs: 1  1/16
















 how it went down: i was heading to get set up at about 4pm,and as soon as i crested the hill and looked down into the creek bottom,i saw 4 hens.  i knew there had to be a gobbler close by,so i made a loop and setup about 150 yrds to the right of the birds. i called on and off for about 45 minutes,and sure enuff...here he comes walking in. i let him get to 32 yards and then let him have it. 9.5 in beard, 1  1/16 spurs and 18 lbs 7 oz. 
im a very lucky guy


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 27, 2008)

*Team 67 - Swingin' Snoods*

The bird I roosted the night before in the corner of the property gobbled once, got answered by me and other hens, flew down off the property and would not be turned.  I fell back to a strutting area about 10:30 knowing the sun shines on it at 11.  I called and got answered.  He came out at 11:20 all puffed up and got his head blown off at 10 steps.


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 27, 2008)

Coopers Creek WMA

3/4 inch spurs

8 inch beard


----------



## georgia_hunter (Mar 28, 2008)

County Killed: Jeff Davis

Time Killed: 9:05 a.m.

Type of Weapon/Load Used: 11-87  3 1/2 hevi-shot

Weight: 15 lbs

Beard Length: 11 1/2

Spur Length: 1 1/4

Story of how it all went down:  I sat up on a bird this morning that was burning it up. I worked him for about an hour and could not get him to cross a small creek. I was giving it one last try when I looked up and this one had came in about 5 yards to my right and was listening trying to find me. I eased my gun up and he just stood there looking at me and never even tried to run. I fired one shot and it was over.


----------



## autoturkey (Mar 28, 2008)

got my first on 3-26 about 8:30 came in silent with a bunch of jakes and hens left his hens when he saw bmobile with a jake fan and a hen in the breeding position.with a cluck and afew purrs from my new woodhaven cooper head he got a dirt nap!!! 22lbs 1inch spurs about a 8 or 9 inch beard i used a rem 870 3 inch with nitro with a665 jellyhead iturn him a flip!!!


----------



## trkyburns (Mar 29, 2008)

County Killed:  Floyd

Time Killed:  9:15

Type of Weapon/Load Used:  Mossberg 835, Rhino choke tube, 
3 1/2" 4x5x7 load

Weight:  ~ 18 lbs. +/-

Beard Length:  9.75"

Spur Length:  .75"

Story of how it all went down:  I stopped at field edge to watch lone hen in field.  Few short yelps on slate, heard gobble, he flew across Armuchee Creek into field.  Watched him breed hen.  Few more soft yelps and some raking in leaves, hen came looking for me, he followed.  Shot him at 30 yards through the one small opening in the brush that i had.  He gobbled one last time and as he stuck his head out to gobble, it was right in that opening.


----------



## coryo (Mar 30, 2008)

My first GA bird. Boo and I set up trying to work a bird off the roast Sat morning, Birds gobbled till about 9 then stopped. So we started running and gunning. Called a hen in to about 12 steps, but no gobbler. About 5pm we were walking and looking, and calling here and there, when he struck. We called he would gobble perfect. Bird came in to my right when I thought he was going to come up the road, so the bird is at 25yrd but I cant shoot.. He gets away, but there were two, did not know at the time. We started calling and got him fired up had to make one move and about 1hr 20mins later he was on the ground. Boo and I had a great hunt and can't wait till NC season come in. Thanks Boo that is a hunt I will never forget!

Beard-- 9 1/8

spurs--1 3/16


----------



## G Duck (Mar 30, 2008)

*Double*

Shot two last week,
Brantley County Ga. 
Satilla River Swamp
Rem. 870, Rhino .660 with Nitro 4x5x7
9", 9  1/2"


----------



## sbrown (Mar 31, 2008)

County Killed:Bartow

Time Killed:6:00pm

Type of Weapon/Load Used:12 ga Stoeger O/U with Kicks Gobblin Thunder Chokes and #5 Winchester Supreme 3IN.

Weight:20 lbs

Beard Length:11 inches and also 8 1/2 inches 

Spur Length: 1 1/4  and  1 1/8

Story of how it all went down: not in contest but wanted to share this bird with you guys. He came in after about 25 minutes. Snuck in on me silent, never gobbled.Friends of mine said he was probably a 4 yr old bird. I had a hen and a strutting Tom Montana decoy set out and he came right in,walked past the hen and went right at that tom, I dropped him in his tracks. My best bird by far.


----------



## warrenhunter (Mar 31, 2008)

*Turkey down in Talbut Co.!!!!!*

My Fire Capt, wife and I went out on 3/27/08 for a evening hunt. We went out in the woods about 6:00 and set up the full strut decoy. Capt. glenn with his expertise in making the turkey hot. He used the old yeller slate and the mouth call. About 7:00 the turkey cut him off several times. Then the gobbler went silent. About 15 minutes later the gobbler came strutting out of the woods, headed straight for the decoy about 30 yards in front of us. I then took the shot knocking him down. It was the 2nd gobbler my capt. had called in for me. It was another great hunt that will never be forgotten.


----------



## woods-n-water (Mar 31, 2008)

killed opening morning, 

21 pounds

10 and half inch beard

1 and 1/8 spurs

meriweather cty


----------



## romeocadet08 (Mar 31, 2008)

biggest bird of my life! Ole' Hill bird that was triple bearded! He came in at 11:33 am with another nice bird. My buddy got him. His bird was 17lbs, 9 3/4" beard, and had 1 1/8" spurs. I'm on the right he is on the left.

19 lbs
1 1/4" spurs
10 1/2" beard
6 1/2" beard
5" beard


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is the Osceola that I harvest at 11:30 this morning.

County: Volusia
Weight: 17#
Beard: 10 3/8"+
Left Spur: 1 3/16"
Right Spur: 7/8"


----------



## romeocadet08 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tim, this is Ian Nicely. Very nice bird.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 31, 2008)

*Another Swamp Longbeard*

6:15 PM. Answered the Ironwood Stumpet. 

6:30PM - face full of 4x5x7 Nitros.

17Lbs, 9.5" Beard, 1" spurs

Fell into the slough when I shot him. A little wet, but made the ride in the pickup.


----------



## G Duck (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats on the bird. 
Who makes that call. Never seen one quite like that;


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Apr 1, 2008)

*Talbot Boss*

Had a good time Super Dave. 

BTW for those interested- 21 lbs, 11 3/4" beard and 1 1/4"(sharp) spurs.


Now it's your turn to call one in for me.


----------



## warrenhunter (Apr 1, 2008)

Yea I need to give it a try, then I can be called the best.
But thanks alot I couldnt thank you enough for the experience.


----------



## ProlineNSX (Apr 1, 2008)

Awsume pictures guy's........


----------



## tbgator (Apr 1, 2008)

6:30PM - face full of 4x5x7 Nitros


----------



## G Duck (Apr 1, 2008)

*Bird #1*

Location: Brantley County Ga.
Located the birds on Tuesday, they were on the opposite side of the drain, they could not get to us that day. On Wed. I got on thier side of the drain where they were roosting. Four came in , and two left.  18 yards.
870, Rhino, with Nitro 4x5x7
No decoy, for those who care. 
Wet Rear end.
Spur 3/4"
Beard 9 1/2"
Score 17

Also, one of the birds heads was covered with black hair, aka "Mossy head" refered to by Kelly.


----------



## G Duck (Apr 1, 2008)

*Bird #2*

See above story
Spur 3/4" 
Beard 9" (what was left)
score16.5


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 4, 2008)

Andrews ,South Carolina
7:46 am 4-1
Remington 870 special pupose mag, with #6 Federal Flight Control shells.  Tru Glo Choke
19#
11 1/8 beard
Left spur 1inch Right spur 1 1/4


----------



## BubbaD (Apr 4, 2008)

County Killed: Meriwether

Time Killed: 7:30 AM

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Win NWFT 1300 - Win Supreme #4's

Weight: 18 lbs

Beard Length: 9 1/2"

Spur Length: 7/8"

Story of how it all went down: See Misty Morning In Meriwether Thread


----------



## trkyburns (Apr 6, 2008)

County Killed:  Floyd

Time Killed:  8:45 am

Type of Weapon/Load Used:  Mossberg 835, 3.5", 2x5x7

Weight:  15 lbs

Beard Length:  8.5"

Spur Length:  1"

Story of how it all went down:  Same place i missed a bird last weekend.  Almost the same spot on the ridge.  Followed two birds through one field and into another just waiting for the right time to set up on them.  Got up above them on a hardwood ridge above the cornfield they were in.  Few short yelps on slate, came right up that steep ridge to me.  I took a nasty fall myself down that ridge, but it was worth it.  These birds were gobbling their heads off.  Heard 5 different gobblers in all.


----------



## spring (Apr 6, 2008)

County Killed: Terrell

Time Killed: 7:20am

Type of Weapon/Load Used: 12ga 3 1/2"

Weight: who knows

Beard Length: 9 5/8

Spur Length: 1 3/16"

Story of how it all went down:  My younger brother was a No-show. He was supposed to meet me at my farm but overslept. I was going to call him in his first bird, but with him being so slack, I got to do the hunting. 
I had four gobblers around me within 50 yards, and a couple of them were only about 25 yards away. They were all gobbling. Being in the middle of so many birds was awesome. 
The first one flew down and approached my decoy and he was a good one. The second one was younger. I decided not to wait on the others and whacked the bigger bird. 
I had a cup of coffee with me and just sat back and enjoyed the morning as I sent text messages to my worthless brother telling him about how I shot his bird. While sitting there, here's a cell phone pic I took of the second gobbler that wandered around the dead bird and the decoy for about 5 minutes. On the left is the live gobbler, the dead bird is on the right, and my decoy is in the middle:







Turkeys and coffee..A nice combo!


----------



## brlewis (Apr 8, 2008)

County Killed: Houston

Time Killed: opening day 820 am

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Mossberg 12 gauge

Weight:

Beard Length: 10 1/2

Spur Length: 1 1/4

Story of how it all went down:  worked a bird for 40 minutes and then moved up road, heard a gobble really 
close set up and called twice and four Toms came in 
running shot one.


----------



## brlewis (Apr 8, 2008)

County Killed: Houston

Time Killed: 1:30 April 1st

Type of Weapon/Load Used:

Weight:

Beard Length: 10 5/8

Spur Length: 1 in

Story of how it all went down:  could not go that morning so went at lunch. Called and he hammered . I set up on the main road of the property called and he did  not answer but saw him coming at about 60 yards in full strut. After about 20 min killed him at 17 yards in full strutt


----------



## frankwright (Apr 9, 2008)

County Killed: Upson

Time Killed: 10:00 AM

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Beretta 390, Kicks, Win Supreme #5s

Weight: 18 lbs

Beard Length: 10"

Spur Length: 1"

Story of how it all went down: This was my first day in the woods this year. I stood at the intersection of two logging roads waiting for daylight and something to happen. A turkey gobbled three times before fly down close by but I never saw him, he never came close and never answered my calls.

 I walked and called every 100 to 200 yards with no response. I finally dropped down into a hardwood creek bottom between two clover plots. There was a lot of scratching sign there and I figured I would get comfortable and sit for an hour.

  I made some calls on a slate and a gobbler cut me off. he was a good ways down the creek bottom. I sat down and got ready and called once more and he answered again. I sat quiet for twenty minutes and did not call but I reached behind me and scratched the leaves every so often to sound like turkeys feeding.

  I finally made some quiet purrs and the gobble almost knocked me down, the turkey was close but at the top of a very steep hill leading down to me. I twisted around in a very uncomfortable position with one leg stuck out behind me and looking up the hill. I saw his big red and white head at about 30 yards on the very crest of the hill. I got my gun up and reminded myself to watch the bead and keep my head on the stock. The turkey came from behind a tree head first and I blasted him. 

  I climbed the steep hill and the turkey was there on the very top. He was done for but kicking around. I saw the spurs and the beard and said out loud about three times " I killed a big turkey" as if I could not believe it myself. This was my first bird in three years of trying. A lot of close calls but no turkey until this one.
  I took it home in an ice chest, took pictures, cleaned the turkey and salvaged every feather, wing bone,and scrap of turkey I might have a use for.

  Sometimes it is just your turn and I am glad today was mine!


----------



## warrenhunter (Apr 9, 2008)

frankwright said:


> County Killed: Upson
> 
> Time Killed: 10:00 AM
> 
> ...


Nice bird.


----------



## drenalin08 (Apr 10, 2008)

County Killed:Coweta

Time Killed:1:30 pm

Type of Weapon/Load Used:12 ga. rem. 870 #6 3 in mag

Weight:19?

Beard Length:9 1/2"

Spur Length:1/4

Story of how it all went down:Wife and i were moving a tripod after our morning hunt and she heard him gobbling in my foodplot,luckily she wasnt wearing camo and i was.I grabbed my gun from the truck snuck up to the foodplot got beside a big ol pine and called maybe 3 or 4 times and he came in drumming.


----------



## Hunt_For_Ever (Apr 10, 2008)

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Rem. 870 Ex./Win. Supremes #4's

Weight: 19 lb.

Beard Length: 9 1/2 in.

Spur Length: 1 in.

Story of how it all went down: I was at one end of our property and heard him gobble at the other end 200 yd. away. It was almost
fly down time so I ran to get between him and his field. I had to belly crawl the last 50 yd. to get directly between him and the field.
It was sorta thick with about 30 yd. max visibility. I clucked, he gobbled back. He flew down and it took him awhile to get away from his tree.After about 10 min. I started to worry that some hens took him for a stroll through the woods. I let some more clucks fly, he gobbled REAL CLOSE. I knew that he was mine when I heard him spit/drum about 35 yd. away. He came out in a clearing 30 yd. away, he wasn't alarmed so I let him waltz a little closer. He strutted behind a tree to 18 yd. poked his head out,
.BOOM!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Apr 11, 2008)

County Killed: Tennessee 

Time Killed: 7:30am

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Winchester 1300 / Federal Premium 3" #4s

Weight: 24 lbs.

Beard Length: 9.5"

Spur Length: 1" left, 7/8" right

Story of how it all went down:
hunting in TN on a very windy day. We moved on a gobbling bird going away from us and got busted. We made our way to the ridge top where we found the bird still gobbling just over the ridge top. 
While standing out in the open, I looked to my left and saw two hens and a gobbler making their way to us. I raised my gun and shot the gobbler when I realized he wasn't coming any closer. It was a very long shot for my gun. It stepped off at 55 yards. But, the bird dropped in his tracks. Pictured is me in the middle. To my left and right are the good fellas we were hunting with. 
I'm thankful for a successful Tennessee hunt !!


----------



## hawglips (Apr 13, 2008)

4/12/08
11:30 a.m.
20 lbs. 9 oz.
9.5" beard
7/8" and 3/4" spurs
Warren Co. NC
Struck the bird with Lee Chadwick's longbox, finished him with Xtreme Kee mouth call


----------



## hawglips (Apr 13, 2008)

4/2
Texas rio jake


----------



## hawglips (Apr 13, 2008)

3/21/08
7:40 a.m.
Mossberg 500, Carlson .670 choke
3" Nitros #7s
50 yards
XT Extreme Kee mouth call
Central Florida WMA

14 lbs.
8.25" beard
1" matching spurs


----------



## gordylew (Apr 17, 2008)

4-13-2008  4:30pm
Upson Co.
18.5lbs
10" beard before a load of heavyshot reaked havoc to it
1 1/4"  1 1/8" spurs
hunting with my 5 yo daughter as my guide.
Cody slate and diamond cutter mouth calls
25 yards


----------



## kevincox (Apr 18, 2008)

*Kentucky gobbler*

Killed on 4-15-08, Christian County Kentucky at 5:30pm
21lbs
9 5/8 inch beard
1 inch spurs


----------



## bear5345 (Apr 23, 2008)

County Killed: Lowndes

Time Killed: 6:55 am

Type of Weapon/Load Used: 

Weight: ~21 lbs

Beard Length: 12 1/4

Spur Length: 1 1/4

Story of how it all went down: 

Some of you may have seen this post on the other forum. I figured i would put this turkey on the kill thread. It seems that it is so rare, that some friends have started calling it the Bigfoot Turkey. 

I killed this turkey on Saturday morning in South Georgia with the help of my friend Hansell Watt (he is obviously a great guide since this was my first time hunting a turkey). The actual hunt took less than 20 minutes, which even I know is extremely rare. He gobbled from the roost right after we sat down and then he flew down into the field. As he walked into the field, he gobbled a few more times and then saw our jake and hen decoys. He made a B line for the decoys. He came in from my right and so fast that I did not have time to get into a better shooting position. I could only watch in awe as he attacked the jake decoy not 10 yards away; spurring, pecking, really putting on a show. After he relaized the jake was no match, he started to walk off. My friend Hansell was whispering "Shoot him! Shoot him!" But the old tom had managed to put the only obstruction around, a bunch of bushes, between me and him. As he got on out there I decided that my only hope was to try and get to my feet (without spooking the other tom in the field) and try and shoot over the thicket. For the next minute or so, me and the old tom played a cat and mouse game where I inched up and he would look back toward me and I would freeze. Finally I got to a half standing/half squatting position(which in my mind would look a lot like Elmer Fudd). I took him down in one shot that we walked off at 42 yards.  Beginners luck I guess. As some of you have already seen on the other forum, we did not notice until we got to the taxidermist that this turkey had solid black wing feathers. I guess we can chalk it up to beginners luck and a great friend and guide in Hansell. Some folks say that I should hang up turkey hunting after a first outing like that as the hunting will only get more difficlut and the birds smaller. But I think I will stick with it a while. I mean, how can you not.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 23, 2008)

That is one very fine looking Longbeard!!

Congrats to you and your friend!

I would mount that bird in a second.


----------



## turk2di (Apr 24, 2008)

Bird # 1
Bagged :4/12/08
Where: Peabody WMA(Ky)
Distance: 20yds
Weight:21lbs
Beard: 8 &1/2
Spurs: 1 & 1/16th......1 & 3/16th
Time: 6:48am




Bird # 2
Bagged: 4/17/08
Where: Webster Co(Ky)
Distance: 15yds
Weight: 18lbs
Beard: 9 inches
Spurs: 3/4 both sides
Time: 10:09am


----------



## Flint Hunter (Apr 26, 2008)

County:  Macon

Date:  4/20/08

Time:  8:15 am

Gun/load:  12 ga., hevishot 5's, imprved modified choke

weight:?

beard: 9 7/8

spur:  1 1/8


----------



## schwingshooter870 (May 6, 2008)

*wma bird*

hope my picture uploads




County Killed: Putnam 

Time Killed: 10:31 a.m. 5/6/08

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Remington 870 kicks .665/ Winchester xtended range #6's

Distance: 45 yards

Call Used:  Woodhaven Red Wasp

Weight: 17 lbs

Beard Length: 9.75

Spur Length: 1" both

Story of how it all went down:     no luck earlier in the morning, so I headed down to another one of my spots to see if i could get on one. bumped a jake just off entering the woods. Headed bout 500 yards down the firebreak toward the creek to see if i could raise any gobbles. nothing on the way there, but as I was leaving out after hunting for a good hour, I made some yelps every 70 yards or so.  A deer stared me down and I yelped at her, which in turn cranked this guy up about twenty yards behind her, only 80 or 90 yards from me. I sat down and thirty minutes and twenty or so gobbles later he came in struttin to the gun.  I shot him in strut at 45 yards because he was about to be in some thick brush. oh well bird number two down...well worth the walk in


----------



## warrenhunter (May 6, 2008)

That is a real nice bird. Congrats. Now you can say you killed a big bird.


----------



## BERN (May 7, 2008)

County Killed: Forsyth Montana

Time Killed: 8:30 5-2-08

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Mossberg 935, Primos Jellyhead Choke, 3 1/2 Hevishot-13 #6 2 1/4 oz

Weight: ~18

Beard Length:7

Spur Length: 3/4

Story of how it all went down: I have wanted to post here for a while. I called a bird for a buddy at Ocmulgee on opening day but haven't killed a GA bird this year (yet). It snowed in Montana our first night there. We got up to 4 inches at the cabin and more in the hills. We called on a Lynch box call and this bird answered right away. We walked up one ridge, down and back up a higher one until we finally caught up to him. My friend called on his primos true double (I think) and the tom commited. We hurried over a barbed wire fence and set up under a stand of ponderosa pines. When I saw the bird he was coming out of strut. Two jakes walked out behind him and then a hen flew down off of the rise to catch up to them. Me friend called one more time on his Aluminator and the turkey walked right up in from of the tree in the photo. 35 yard shot and he folded. The snow at that location was 8-9 inches deep. This was a beautiful and cool hunt. Got my Merriam's, now I want a Rio. Thanks to Dave for calling him on in!


----------



## bossgobbler (May 7, 2008)

*bird #2 down*

Team 17
7 May 2008
Taylor County
Beard: 7 1/2 inches
spurs:  1 inch


----------



## ccleroy (May 8, 2008)

My four from this year...........


----------



## bowhunter59 (Jun 3, 2008)

County Killed: Wheeler, May 6

Time Killed: First bird - 8:00 am, Birds two and three - 9:30

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Rem 870 Exp with XXXFull Comp-N-Choke, Winchester Hi Velocity #5s

Weight: Didn't weigh

Beard Length: 12", 10", 9.5"

Spur Length: 1 1/8 on first bird, 1" on 2nd, 3/4 on 3rd


Story of how it all went down: Set up on gas r/w shortly after daylight in area where bird had been seen two days before.  Had 3 decoys out.   No gobbling at daylight.  first gobble @7:30 way off.  It was FOGGY!  Hard to hear bird.  Began to work with box call.  He strutted into decoys at 8:00.  Probably a 3 yr old.  Carried him about 1/2 mile back to where fourwheeler was parked and as I tied him on back, another bird gobbled several hundred yards away.  Figured what the heck, it was the last chance I was to get to go hunting this year.  Set up on this bird, using slate call.  Here he came, bringing his two buddies with him.  Killed two in one shot.  Both nice 2 yr old birds.  What a day!!!


----------



## Toxic (Jul 7, 2008)

Whats with the newspaper ?


----------



## turky93 (Aug 17, 2008)

to verify the date.


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Aug 17, 2008)

Me too


----------



## BMCS (Oct 5, 2008)

*a few from last year*

turkeys were difficult this year


----------



## ncturkey (Jan 21, 2009)

#1 Bird

Hunter: Mike Rowland

Location: North Carolina

Species: Eastern Jake

Date: April 12 2008

Time:11:30 a.m.

Weight: 14 lbs. 10 oz.

Beard: 6 1/8"

Spurs: Rt. 1/2" and Lt. 5/16"   

Shotgun: Remington 11-87 SPS-T 21" Camo

Load: HEVI 13 3" 2 oz. #6"s

Choke: Indian Creek BDS .665 

Range: 40 steps

Calls: Hook's Mouth Caller and Primos Power Crystal






I called in 4 gobblers today. My buddy Brandon and I each got a gobbler. The date was April 12 2008. It was opening day in North Carolina. I went with a buddy of mine that I hunted with last year.  Will here is the story. We met at the arae we were going to hunt at 5.45 a.. We made it to the area we planed on hunting by 6:15 a.m. We got set up. We heard no gobbles on the roost. We had a single hen come feeding by our decoys at about 7:00 a.m. At 10:00 a.m. we decided to move. We were about to go to the west to another field but I got an idea to go to the top of the hill to see if the gobbler was out in the field we were hunting near. We got to the top and I see a turkey feeding toward our old settup down the hill at the field edge. So we head back real fast and settup. No decoys this time. I called on my Hooks mouth caller "The Impersonator". Two gobblers responded from up the hill. The gobblers moved toward us but were coming in behind us. So we turn around just in time. A clamp of thunder let out and they gobbled. I called my Primos power Crystal and them with my Hooks mouth called and four gobbles gobbled back. All of a sudden I could see all four gobblers coming toward us. Two gobblers got past my shooting lane but the third one stopped right in the lane. Boom and he went down hard. Then one of the other gobbler came back to beat up his downed brother. My friend Brandon lower the boom on him.  I will post the Stats later with picture of the beard,spurs and weight.


----------



## ncturkey (Jan 21, 2009)

#2 BIrd

Hunter: Mike Rowland

Location: North Carolina

Species: Eastern 

Date: April 25 2008

Time: 11:15 a.m.

  Weight: 18 lbs. 7 oz.

Beard: 10 1/4"

Spurs: Rt. 1" and Lt. 1"   

Shotgun: Remington 11-87 SPS-T 21" Camo

Load: HEVI 13 3" 2 oz. #6"s

Choke: Indian Creek BDS .665

Range: 46 steps 

Calls: Hook's Custom Mouth Caller's 







 On April 25 2008 it was no early sunrise hunt for me this morning. I was up at normal time getting my daughter ready for school. An hour later I was at my hunting area. This is the same place I got my jake on opening day this year. It was about 9:00 am when I got there. I got my gear together and headed toward a big field. I glassed the field checking for turkeys. When I got the the top of the hill I looked around a grove of trees in field. There I saw a full fan gobbler strutting for a hen in the middle of the huge field. When they were not looking I moved back up into that grove of trees. After I got settled in. I looked to my hard left and could see the turkeys coming across the field from my left to right. I began to see more turkeys as they moved to my right. There was four hens, a jake, and a longbeard. I called to him and he would gobble. Well they stayed out in the field on the far side about 400 yards away. I lost site of them a few times but they would come back. Three of the hens were not paying any attention to the gobbler but one hen stayed right with the gobbler. The jake also stayed near the big gobbler. The big gobbler would run the jake away when he got to close to his hen. The hens feed out of site over a sight wrinkle in the field. I figure the hens were leaving to go to lay eggs. The gobbler began to chase the jake around. I began to call more it worked. The gobbler and jake cut the distance in half and they were coming straight for me. My heart began to race 90 miles and hour. But they turned and went over a small rise in the field and were gone. I thought it was over. But I called anyway. Then all of a sudden is see a gobbler coming fast toward me. I got on him and could see it was the short bearded jake. I looked to the right I could see the big boy strutting right toward me. They closed the distance fast. I called one last time to steer them by me. They came on a string. The jake passed by at 25 yards or so. The gobbler was further out. When he got to my now or never spot I raised up to get a shot over the tall grass. The jake putted at the movement and the big gobbler came out of strut and boom his was down. I went out to get him and the jake ran off. The hens were just over the the hill and they flushed just as I got to my longbeard. It was 11:15 a.m. when I took the shot. I paced it off to be 46 steps. He weighted 18 lbs. 7 oz. with a 10 1/4" beard and 1" spur on both legs. It took the nice longbeard with my Remington 11-87 SPS-T Camo. My choke was the Indian Creek Black Diamond Strike .665 dia. with the IWCT. I was shooting HEVI 13 3" 2 oz. #6 's I was hunting in Polkville, North Carolina on private land. Thanks, Mike Rowland


----------



## hoghunter17 (Mar 1, 2009)

when does turkey season come in at Jones County?


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 1, 2009)

3/21


----------



## turkeys101 (Apr 18, 2010)

cool


----------



## billy673 (Apr 18, 2010)

-So. Carolina Low Country Eastern "Double" , Colleton County , 1:30 p.m. , Mar 17th , 10-1/4" beard , 15/16" spurs & 10" beard , 7/8" & 3/4" spurs , Mossberg 835 , 20" barrel , Rhino .695 , Nitro 3-1/2" 4x5x7's
-South Florida Osceola , Glades County , 9:30 a.m. , Apr 11th , 11-1/4" beard , 1-5/8" & 1-3/8" spurs , same gun & set up
-Kansas Rio , Larned , 7:30 a.m. , Apr 15th , 10-1/4" beard , 1" spurs , 22 #'s , same gun


----------



## daddyshuntergirl (Apr 22, 2010)

County Killed: Not sure

Time Killed: 7:15 AM

Type of Weapon/Load Used: 12 gauge

Weight: 22 lbs

Beard Length: 10 inches

Spur Length: one of them wsa 1 1/8" and one was 1"

Story of how it all went down: It was my first time hunting and I was going on a youth hunt with Roostem33 and my dad. We walk into a cow pasture and went to his blind and sat down. We weren't hearing anything at first then all the sudden my dad saw a gobbler in the tree and I couldnt see it but my dad watched it come down. We waited until i finally saw that thing hit the ground and it made  a Bline for our decoys. I was waiting for the thing to stop and look over to us because we were calling but it never did so finally Jody was ike "SHOOT THAT BIRD!!" so i shot, it flopped!! Perfect shot, 1st bird down!!! All thanks to Jody and my dadd!!! Then at 8:15 that morning i got a jake with Jody's 12 gauge. No spurs, 5" beard, bout 13 lbs. AMAZING DAYY!!!!! CONGRATS TO EVERYONE ELSE TOO ((:


----------



## joshguest (Apr 22, 2010)

A FEW FROM THIS YEAR.... CALLED IN FOR KYLE SMITH -WAYNE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                               CALLED IN FOR DAD-APPLING
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TOOK OPENIN WEEKEND-PIERCE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CALLED IN FOR BRIAN DRURY- FOLKSTON
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CALLED IN FOR FRED FOSTER -GLYNN
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PHILLIP BENNETTS 3 -MERSHON


----------



## Tom&Jake (Apr 22, 2010)

County Killed: Carrol

Time Killed: 7:40 A.M.

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Mossberg 500 Grand Slam Turkey Series/Federal Premium flight control wad #5's

Weight: 15 lbs.

Beard Length: 4 inches

Spur Length: nubbs

Story of how it all went down: Found him gobblin in the tree with another jake and some hens, sat down made a few soft calls 
they came to 20 yards and he blew up and strutted and when he came out i let him have it. 3/21/10


----------



## Tom&Jake (Apr 27, 2010)

County Killed: Carrol

Time Killed: 1:20 P.M

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Mossberg 500 12GA federal premium MAG SHOK #4's 

Weight: 18lbs

Beard Length: 8"

Spur Length: 1"

Story of how it all went down: The day started off slow with not much gobbling at all. But the afternoon turned 
out to be the ticket. I sat down on the edge of a old road bed near a hardwood ridge I clucked 
a few times with no responce I waited about 15 Min. Clucked a few times with about 4 yelps after and 
he hammered.  I answered him and he came a runnin. He climbed the hardwood ridge and got within range and down he went. 
My second bird and the first one I called in my self.4/5/2010


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 27, 2010)

Date: 4/24/2010

County Killed: Wilkinson

Time Killed: 6:45am

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Ithaca M37 20 Gauge, Trulock .575 Extended Precision Hunter, Federal HW 1-1/2oz #7 

Weight: estimated 15lbs

Beard Length: 10 3/8"

Spur Length: 7/8"

Story of how it all went down:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=530111


And yaw  don't know how glad I am to be able to post to this thread.


----------

